# Cleaning out gun room….



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

20+ boxes of hand loaded 7-08 acquired in a gun trade a few years ago. $15.00/box


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you know what grain weight, powder used? 
Loaded by a Type 06 holder or by someone for their own personal use?


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

will you give a deal for all 20 boxes?

Jeff


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Driscoll,
If you ever decide to sell that Beretta 391 20 ga. I sold to you some time back, please give me first shot. I want it for my Grand Nephew. Seems every time I sell a gun, I end up regretting it.
Frank
850-501-fifteen seventy four


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> will you give a deal for all 20 boxes?
> 
> Jeff


$15 a box is already a steal.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

CurDog said:


> Do you know what grain weight, powder used?
> Loaded by a Type 06 holder or by someone for their own personal use?


each box has a hand written label on it giving all the particulars,


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> will you give a deal for all 20 boxes?
> 
> Jeff


i already realized i priced them to cheap right out of the gate


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Driscoll,
> If you ever decide to sell that Beretta 391 20 ga. I sold to you some time back, please give me first shot. I want it for my Grand Nephew. Seems every time I sell a gun, I end up regretting it.
> Frank
> 850-501-fifteen seventy four


frank i'm sorry but that is a keeper, truly a sweet dove gun


----------

